
Iterative Algorithmic Plastic Sculpture: Fimo Fractals - matt1
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/fimofractals
======
10ren
Cool! You could improve the contrast by preparing two at once (so a total of
four colours), and then crossing them. Perhaps have one colour the same, to
act as a "background".

